# Decorations



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Good day folks, I am looking for decorations for Halloween and Christmas. I got a few for Halloween but I have not found anything like you see in the U.S. 
I've been to the Christmas Factory found a few things Santa Claus and Reindeer, they even put a light on his nose upon request. Lights and Lanterns are everywhere but giant candy canes, A lighted sleigh 
AMAZON IS TOO EXPENSIVE


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Just prior to Christmas every year the duty free stores on Clark Air Base in Angeles City have a pretty good seletion. Fun looking around there as ya never know what you'll fine. So if you get up this way from Sept onward, check out Clarks duty free stores.


----------

